# What does for reference only mean?



## wisconsin_917 (Apr 3, 2008)

This may sound really dumb, but whats this mean? Thanks


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

Are you asking if someone lists a picture of a goat and it says for reference only... I think it means they don't actually own that animal but it is related to one of their goats. If you are going to buy one of their goats you can look at the pictures to get an idea.


----------

